# Hood Release handle



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

When I bought my car, the hood release handle was broken off, but i had the actual thing and i could slip it in there and open my hood. Yesterday, when replacing the air intake, I went to pop the hood and snapped the handle. I bought a new handle and opened up the place where it is supposed to go. When i put the new handle in, it does not snap into place. Can someone tell me or show me what I am missing?


----------



## nickh (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi

I have observed that the newer handles are not compatible with older brackets. I think you will need to change the bracket also. Audi parts usually offer to sell the handle and bracket together.

Nick


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

I bought the handle from Audi for my specific car. can you show me on a picture what kind of piece i am missing?


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

Can someone please help me with this?


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

As nickh said, you can buy a kit. which is the handle (the bit you have) the two bolts and the bracket that the two bolts hold on. The bracket in your photo does look a bit damaged already.
I had my handle broken for me, but mine was a 2011 so just got the handle. I dont think its too pricy. Remember to be careful once fitted you only pull it from the six oclock to to the 7oclock positon to open.

edit looking closer you can see that the spindle of your new handle is too long for the original bracket, and is not engaging the open mechanism properly.


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

I found the answer to this problem. The bracket and handle were changed on 1/08/2009. Previously used (mine) part number 8J1-823-533-B was replaced with Handle 8J1-823-533-C and bracket 8J1-823-633-C
New bracket looks like this:


----------

